# Using Aqua-Vu



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

If you use an Aqua-Vu, how do you keep it pointing where you want it to point? Just hanging it on the cable lets it turn around to where it wants to point and the camera and I don't always agree on that.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

they make a tripid that sits over the hole, not sure what its called but if ya search aquaview site im sure its there...


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Ive seen a bunch of guys who use a telescoping rod to attach it to, then twist it, always know what direction your looking then. 

Salmonid


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

You could always take your thumb and pointer finger and "twist" the cable just above the ice hole. That would slowly "pan" the camera lense.


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

Jigging Jim said:


> You could always take your thumb and pointer finger and "twist" the cable just above the ice hole. That would slowly "pan" the camera lense.


I'll be using mine in the summer and not through ice so the pole seems the best suggestion so far. Maybe adapt a telescoping boat hook?


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Posted this before but try this. Take a 5 gallon bucket top. Drill or cut a small hole in the center then cut a small slit across the top leading to it. Slide the camera cable to the hole and drop the camera to the depth you'd like. The top will cover the hole nicely. Attach a clothes pin or something to hold it at that position. Drop your bait in your fishing hole and slowly adjust the camera cable to find your bait. It will work as well as any other holder. You can also tell what direction you're looking if you know what direction your camera is from your bait. All cameras move a little after a while so just adjust the pin to bring the bait back into view. This worked great for me at PI a couple seasons ago.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

chaunc said:


> Posted this before but try this. Take a 5 gallon bucket top. Drill or cut a small hole in the center then cut a small slit across the top leading to it. Slide the camera cable to the hole and drop the camera to the depth you'd like. The top will cover the hole nicely. Attach a clothes pin or something to hold it at that position. Drop your bait in your fishing hole and slowly adjust the camera cable to find your bait. It will work as well as any other holder. You can also tell what direction you're looking if you know what direction your camera is from your bait. All cameras move a little after a while so just adjust the pin to bring the bait back into view. This worked great for me at PI a couple seasons ago.


That's a good idea.


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

Just to clarify, these are great ice fishing suggestions, but I want to use mine in summer from my boat to look at structure. It's hard to hold it in any direction.


----------



## Poohflinger (Feb 2, 2010)

Cabelas sells a camera compass that is made specific for a camera for around $14.99


----------

